

One year later, the homeless coder is still living on the streets - Sandman
http://mashable.com/2015/04/05/homeless-coder-still-homeless/

======
tinco
When asked what he should've done differently, he replies that he should've
built an app that generates more revenue (i.e. more revenue than an eco-app).

I won't judge him, but if his goal was to make enough money to stay off the
streets (and perhaps buy that luxury apartment) then he should take the idea
that 'he could work at Google, he could work at SpaceX' and actually apply it.
Spend his 10 grand on a nice temporary apartment, a suit and food, and spend
the three following months applying for those jobs.

Encouraging people to do startups is nice if they can go back to live with
their parents or simply apply for a job and get hired immediately for their
already impressive resumes. But homeless people obviously don't. The old adage
is that one should only take a risk if one can take the loss.

